# Howdy, looking for my first sailboat



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi, all. I am new to the site and I am reading and learning as much as I can prior to buying my first sailboat. I live in the Los Angeles area and plan to most of my ssiling around the coast and nearby islands. I have 13 year-old twin boys who love the ocean almost as much as I do. I've been sailing off and on since I was a kid (a long time ago), and have lots of time off due to my job. So, why not go sailing?

I am going to enroll in some sailing classes very soon in MDR. As far as boats, I was thinking about a Catalina 30 or Islander 32. Should be enough room for 4 on weekend trips and day sails. Any thoughts on these choices? Any recommendations as to sailing schools in MDR?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'd go for a bit larger (if older) for a family of 4 and for the open water off your coast. Maybe a Cat36 or Islander 36 or Pearson36. From what I hear about slip availability...you might want to check that out before buying anything.
Welcome aboard and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and good luck with the boat search. I second Cam's advice about going a bit bigger if the budget allows.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Of course, a larger boat would be nicer, and more comfortable for a family of four, but I wouldn't go larger because you were worried about weather and seas. I sailed out of MDR for years on my Catalina 27, with many trips to Catalina, and it was plenty of boat as far as wind and seas are considered. The waters of Santa Monica bay are semi-protected, and generally predictable.

I have no particular information or experience about the Islander, but I find that my Catalina 30 works well for my wife and I, along with my 14 year old daughter, and 12 year old son for about a week of cruising.

That being said, keep in mind that most people are pretty happy with the boats they presently own and are strong advocates for them. This may distort their perspective a bit. Myself included

Good sailing!

David


----------

